# I am angry...



## Summer (Feb 19, 2006)

I am angry at my so called "best" friend who I just found out that she is a lying, back stabbing jealous piece of sh!t. In the last few months, I realized is a nutcase because of a totally unrelated issue but now she did something to prove she is not a trustworthy friend. I am so pissed. SO pissed, I can't even discuss it. It is too detailed.

wow, I just realized, I now no longer have a best friend. I guess I never did have a "best" friend.


----------



## Marisol (Feb 19, 2006)

Sorry about what you are going through. I don't know what she did but now at least you know that she wasn't a true friend.


----------



## Liz (Feb 19, 2006)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i went through the same thing 2 years ago. it sucks


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 19, 2006)

I used to have a best friend too, until I went to college and I lived with her, she became a total witch! lol. Sorry girlie, its better to know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kellianne76 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that. You just have to believe in karma and people like her will eventually get what's coming to her.


----------



## Pauline (Feb 19, 2006)

Aww what a shame and a dissapointment sweetie,....it's obvious you are etter off without her and you have lost nothing...She has, A good true friend. Shame on her and THINK KARMA!


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Feb 19, 2006)

Hello all-

I'm sorry to hear that...I lost my supposed best friend almost 4 years to her own deceit and holier-than-thou attitude....I mean she used to pretend she was a stripper and carried around a pic of my bro as a baby and said it was her kid...of course sometimes, she was a virgin when it suited her:icon_roll . You are better off without her.


----------



## devinjhans (Feb 19, 2006)

that is really crappy, and i am sorry you had to go through that. but like the rest of the ladies here have said, it's better to have found out and get that negativity out of your life. it is so sad these days that "true" friends are so hard to come by. i got burned years ago and only keep my sister as my true best friend. it seems like women can't be friends without being jealous or having some type of vendetta.:icon_sad:


----------



## Marisol (Feb 19, 2006)

Unfortunately that is very true.


----------



## Ley (Feb 19, 2006)

Sorry to hear that :icon_love *big hug*


----------



## Elisabeth (Feb 19, 2006)

I agree with Devin and Marisol on that one. Female friendships are really hard for me also as I tend to be very naive when it comes to that sort of thing. My mom once said to me "your trouble is you think all these girls are your friends when its so painfully obvious they 'aint your friends." I haven't given up, though....and I don't think you should either. You are so much better off without her. The one female friendship I seem to be able to maintain is based on the quirkey fact that the types of guys we are attracted to and who we attract as women are as different as night and day. We just don't like the same types of guys at all. I know that seems funny; and it shouldn't be all about the guys, but it seems to take the pressure off that competition stuff. But I do know how you feel a thousand times over and Betrayal sucks beyond belief.


----------



## Summer (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I really appreciated all of what you said.

I was so aggravated last night that I didn't get much sleep.

I want to write her an email just to tell her how I feel about all of this. I would not be nasty in it, but I want to get my point across. The only thing is, I am worried that she might have her husband do something to my car, or call up my job. I don't know what to do but I feel like I would regret not saying how I feel. I might send her an email in a few days after I get my thoughts cleared out of what I want to say.


----------



## Pauline (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Summer,. i think you should write her an email and tell her how you feel if you feel you could. It might help get it off your chest and you'll be able to sleep again and be less upset. I bet she is missing you right now and realising her loss.You will get over it sweetie (((hugs)))


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 24, 2006)

Even though I don't always take my own advice, I do find that I feel better if I get things that are bothering me off my chest. Once that is done, you will see if the friendship is worth saving or not.

This will sound strange to some but, in my own personal experience &amp; life time, I have been close friends with different people and at one time or another, we have either had a falling out or they've disappointed me in some big way. So now, I have lots of "acquaintance-type" friends, and one or two super close ones, but I'm still always keeping my guard up. Sad way to live, but I feel that I always have to be prepared for a betrayal. Once bitten, twice shy as the saying goes.

I always found that *I am* my very own best friend.

Anyway, I suspect you would feel better if you either called or met with her in person and calmly discussed the situation. If she throws a hissy fit or gets defensive, then that will tell you what you need to know.


----------



## Lil_Claude (Feb 24, 2006)

I've been throught this before. Forget the email and forget her she's not worth it!!!


----------



## Jordan0326 (Mar 11, 2006)

there was a point in my life when i thought i had a whole group of best friends.

only to find out later that only ONE of them never talked about me behind my back.

believe me i been there!


----------



## Ladyhawke (Mar 12, 2006)

Speaking from experience...don't bother with the email. Ask yourself this. 1) Will it really matter to her? 2) Will it change anything? Consider yourself blessed that you know the truth and are above the petty games. Good luck.


----------



## MAC_Dollfacex (Mar 19, 2006)

Oh man, that's terrible. I feel really bad..I went through it too..


----------



## MsPoetry (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm sorry for what you've been going through. It is hard to lose a friend, it feels like you've lost a part of yourself. I hope things get better soon.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 19, 2006)

Sorry to hear that, it is awful to find out one of the persons you would trust the most is not really that person.....this has happened to me too and it changed my whole life and how I perceive people.


----------



## poca_ini (Mar 22, 2006)

Im sorry about your ex friend. I always used to go through things like that, until I started cutting people off and using tactics to narrow down who is a good friend and who is not. You're better off without her.


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 22, 2006)

i went through this to dont worry your not the only one... i dont trust *NOBODY!* this is why i dont have any "friends" i just talk to some peple but there not my friends


----------



## mintesa (Mar 22, 2006)

same thing happened to me too. i had a best friend of 6 years. the whole thing seemed to be a nutcase! long story. it turned out that my best friend was the most evil person i have met in life. arg, now i get angry everytime thinking of her. :madno:

anyway now i have this problem of getting close to my new friends. now i am scared. now i am a total weirdo who is scared getting closer to people.

i never really told my bestfriend how i felt all about this nutcase. but then after 2 years not seeing each other i bumbed into her(she was even making fun of me that i had a shitty car with a gear and not automatic like hers). then after that we talked on msn and the nutcase starts again! so at this point i finally tell her everything that was in my head. i cried while saying this. but i am happy i did, coz i know even though the plays dumn she knows i was right! i havent talked to this person now for 3 years.

i know how you feel, this anger is huge.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 23, 2006)

Hopefully, a new best friend will walk into your life as soon as possible, and your old one will be nothing but a faded, distant memory.

:flowers:


----------



## ILoveLola (Mar 28, 2006)

I know we dont meet eye to eye, but I totally agree with you. You dont know who your friends are at all. You just gotta *trust no one* and keep yur eyes open. :satisfied:


----------

